# new to the switch



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

save the bast for last :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

thank god its her car :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

........the first 3 licks her timing is pretty good...........


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Cool!!
I wish my wife didn't lose her rythm. All she does now is burn up the motors and the car barely even comes up off the ground. 




That is why I took over the car now. :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 09:54 PM~10191527
> *
> *





How Do You Turn This Shiet Off?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 09:55 PM~10191533
> *
> *




Wait Wait...


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 09:55 PM~10191539
> *
> *




Turn The Switch Around Then If Thats Gonna Help!


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

looks like its build well she will get if it where easy everone would be doing it :biggrin:


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 09:56 PM~10191549
> *save the bast for last :biggrin:
> *




 



That Skurred The Fawk Out Me... I Had My Speakers Up!!!! :roflmao:





Now What Do We Do?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

Practice Makes Perfect, Or Close To It... Good Luck!


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Mar 17 2008, 10:28 PM~10191879
> *:0
> *




:wave:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

you go girl :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Start at low voltage to get her timeing and then turn it up as she gets better


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

Not to bad, I was worse then that in the begining. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

FULL BLOWN TROPER 84 TO THE NOSE, SECOND DAY ON THE SWITCH ,DAMB CASTLE NUT SRIPPED SHE HAS TO GET IT DOWN FOR ORANGE COVE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

man im glad she wasnt close to the front end if the coil had come flying out. i was thinking in my head "TIM TIM THE CYLINDER IS STILL EXTENDED SOMEONE HIT THE DUMP" by chance did u tell her to hold the dump open not the power lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 17 2008, 09:11 PM~10191689
> *........the first 3 licks her timing is pretty good...........
> *



x2


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

your ol lady got a nice ass! :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Mar 18 2008, 03:56 AM~10195283
> *your ol lady got a nice ass!  :0
> *


my oldest daughter :uh: :twak:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Regal+Mar 18 2008, 03:56 AM~10195283-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOOOHHHHH SHHIIIITT!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that's fucked up!! :wow: :wow: 

She did a good job though I agree she kept a good rythm on the first couple of licks and DAMN that Impala GETS UP


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

it needs some Zeiniths :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

back together gunna try agian later today :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

good for a first timer sucks about the balljoint though!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

thats why ur suppose to put the clip in for the castle nut and then add a 2nd castle nut lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

did the threads get ripped off? or did the nut just come unscrewed. hey at least your not hopping it in park... is that a full stack?


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

looks good. thats cool your daughter is hittin the switch, she will get it down soon i'm sure.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 18 2008, 04:33 PM~10199749
> *did the threads get ripped off? or did the nut just come unscrewed. hey at least your not hopping it in park... is that a full stack?
> *


never found the nut it stripped off i new better than to use castle nuts, my bad broke the lower ball joint & bent the cylinder and the rim :biggrin: they are full stacks


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we had a 9 wire fire so we will try agian saturday :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 18 2008, 03:54 PM~10199436
> *thats why ur suppose to put the clip in for the castle nut and then add a 2nd castle nut lol
> *


never use castle nuts


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

is she single? lol wish i could find a girl that cool...


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 18 2008, 06:45 PM~10201363
> *is she single? lol wish i could find a girl that cool...
> *



X2  :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha no guys shes not single lol. never had a problem with my castle nut lol. although i do need to remember to put my damn cotter pin back in lol.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2008, 11:39 AM~10206021
> *haha no guys shes not single lol.    never had a problem with my castle nut lol.  although i do need to remember to put my damn cotter pin back in lol.
> *


you got to have a real hopper to have poblems with the nuts my car locks up higher than you can hop :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

aww thats a low blow tim. lol its all good homie i help build the car anyways lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

this is what really happend first :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn nice i need u to show me how to hit my switch ^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

did the hose rub on something or just blow from pressure?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2008, 10:48 PM~10294598
> *did the hose rub on something or just blow from pressure?
> *


looks like it she hit it up again after she missed it without dumping. she will have it down in no time


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

atleast it was a hose this time and nothing too costly


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2008, 10:48 PM~10294598
> *did the hose rub on something or just blow from pressure?
> *


hose strap my bad i had it to tight


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 30 2008, 10:55 PM~10294637
> *looks like it she hit it up again after she missed it without dumping. she will have it down in no time
> *


i hope so i would hate to take a morgage out to keep the car going


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

HELL SHE STILL DID A GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

more practice video's comeing this week :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

what kind of hose strap did u use tim, the metal ones? u can pick up the plastic straps for strapping copper to walls and shit and it shouldnt cut the rubber


haha hey if u gotta mortage it you gotta mortage it lol hell you might get a better interest rate at the same time. its a win/win situation


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 17 2008, 11:22 PM~10192627
> *Start at low voltage to get her timeing and then turn it up as she gets better
> *



she's prolly gettin excited on about the 3rd lick and loses it


it sounded great though :biggrin: 


practice makes perfect


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

a few more weeks and she will be ready


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 31 2008, 07:12 AM~10295931
> *i hope so i would hate to take a morgage out to keep the car going
> *


I know someone with a regal who refinanced it to chrome the undercarriage. Pretty sure you know him too :buttkick:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

she prolly just got nervous. its 1 thing doin it in the driveway, but when you got like 500 people watchin its different.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

not bad


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 31 2008, 12:52 PM~10298171
> *I know someone with a regal who refinanced it to chrome the undercarriage. Pretty sure you know him too :buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 31 2008, 10:20 PM~10303917
> *:0
> *


X2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay i gotta know who financed their chrome undercarriage cuz thats just some G shit right there. nothign standing between homie and his chrome


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

comeing to the pit near you~!!!!!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

who striped the ride tim?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SANGRE75_@Apr 4 2008, 11:20 AM~10334600
> *who striped the ride tim?
> *


old man ray came to the house i gave him a 6 of tall cans and he hooked it up


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 4 2008, 12:19 PM~10335081
> *old man ray came to the house i gave him a 6 of tall cans and he hooked it up
> *


I think you payed to much


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hopping saturday new video comeing soon


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

WHAT COILS ARE U USING PUT IT ON BLAST


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2008, 09:39 PM~10471123
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good tim. now u guys can leave jake at home. u dont need him now lol.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 22 2008, 12:02 AM~10472584
> *WHAT COILS ARE U USING PUT IT ON BLAST
> *


i heard it thru the grape vine they are KOOLAID coils LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2008, 08:39 PM~10471123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BE LIKE ME KoolAid COILS THAT WORK


----------



## KadillakKing (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2008, 11:39 PM~10471123
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice.....just startin to learn how to hit the switch myself... she's doing awhole lot better than me......


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

lloks like she gettin the swang of it now....i gotta get to her level


----------



## sweet63rolln (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 21 2008, 11:39 PM~10471123
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn baby girl hit that switch 
and much props for passing it on to the next genaration
keep it alive :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

more video soon :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 7 2008, 09:38 AM~11539709
> *
> *


 :0 thats real bad ass you let your chick hit the switch when i have an extra 3 motors i might let my girl try but her timing is gettin there


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 7 2008, 06:08 PM~11542504
> *:0  thats real bad ass you let your chick hit the switch when i have an extra 3 motors i might let my girl try but her timing is gettin there
> *


daughter


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

shes doing good .. she's watching the front tire .. should have her watch the back of the car get to the highest point or near it and then switch up .. see how she does then

just a mere suggestion 

is it single or double


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

double


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dumps_@Mar 17 2008, 09:14 PM~10191719
> *Cool!!
> I wish my wife didn't lose her rythm. All she does now is burn up the motors and the car barely even comes up off the ground.
> That is why I took over the car now.  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

That's pretty GD good!!!!


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Any NEW videos?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Sep 30 2008, 01:21 PM~11740525
> *Any NEW videos?
> *


new video coming soon she is hopping this sunday


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 09:40 PM~11788101
> *
> *


NICE............


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 10:40 PM~11788101
> *
> *


no chains  ouch that hurt....wad up Tim


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 5 2008, 10:03 PM~11788338
> *no chains   ouch that hurt....wad up Tim
> *


uppers and lowers to a hit she is training for new years :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 5 2008, 11:08 PM~11788368
> *uppers and lowers to a hit  she is training for new years  :biggrin:
> *


eye see..... :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

now thats how you break shit :biggrin: top job :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 6 2008, 12:04 AM~11789096
> *now thats how you break shit  :biggrin: top job  :thumbsup:
> *


its back together and ready


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

View My Video


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

daaammmmmmm!!!!!!!!! Same wheel!!!!! you must be tired of THAT shit?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Oct 6 2008, 05:12 PM~11795386
> *daaammmmmmm!!!!!!!!!  Same wheel!!!!!  you must be tired of THAT shit?
> *


well this is a lessen for every one i re-welded the frame and was rushing and didnt change the ball joints after woodland when the tire blew and ripped the lower a arm off, ever since the car was built it has allways had a problem with the drivers side the frame may have been hit before it was wrapped 4 cylinders 4 upper ball joints and 2 lowers all on the same side even re drilled the cylinder hole thinking it may have played a part break it fix it :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 6 2008, 07:17 PM~11796117
> *well this is a lessen for every one i re-welded the frame and was rushing and didnt change the ball joints after woodland when the tire blew and ripped the lower a arm off, ever since the car was built it has allways had a problem with the drivers side  the frame may have been hit before it was wrapped  4 cylinders 4 upper ball joints and 2 lowers   all on the same side even re drilled the cylinder hole thinking it may have played a part  break it fix it  :biggrin:
> *



lol you know it was hit on one side, cuz of the work that was done to the frame when we stripped it down lol you saw it. but she is learning good. when she has it down packed, time to get a straight frame and start over


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

more soon


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 14 2008, 08:28 PM~11863767
> *more soon
> *


nice looks like the back end started to walk around on ya. was a chain loose?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 14 2008, 06:57 PM~11863394
> *
> *


Ill give it to her shes getting good


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Oct 14 2008, 10:26 PM~11865297
> *Ill give it to her shes getting good
> *


hey whats up homie. havent seen u around for a good minute. what have u been up to?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2008, 09:14 PM~11865132
> *nice looks like the back end started to walk around on ya.  was a chain loose?
> *


yup small problem with lower chain mount nothing a chop saw and welder cant fix


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Oct 15 2008, 12:21 AM~11866710
> *yup small problem with lower chain mount nothing a chop saw and welder cant fix
> *


lol gotta work on the fly sometimes


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

HZzodEwd_k


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## 84juicedbox (Nov 2, 2008)

not to many females killin it on the switch. that's whats good.


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

Mannn Shoot! I give her props man...you go girl do ya thing..in a month or so you gonna get it right..TRUST DAT!!

Spread word!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 14 2008, 08:13 PM~12428654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good job!!


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 14 2008, 07:13 PM~12428654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 14 2008, 06:13 PM~12428654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!!, queen of chevys!! that shit is workn


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 14 2008, 05:13 PM~12428654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



gangsta  how many motors and bent cylinders did it set you back for her to get that good? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 15 2008, 11:36 AM~12434194
> *gangsta   how many motors and bent cylinders did it set you back for her to get that good?  :biggrin:
> *



lol on theres been plenty of part swaps between her and jake....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

when you chroming out the undercarriage tim....lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2008, 12:19 PM~12435081
> *when you chroming out the undercarriage tim....lol
> *


when she gets better than him on the switches :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 15 2008, 10:36 AM~12434194
> *gangsta   how many motors and bent cylinders did it set you back for her to get that good?  :biggrin:
> *


mostly ball joints and a few front cylinders she never burnt any motors or gears she learned on 14 batts


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

:nicoderm: NICE


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 17 2008, 10:03 AM~12454509
> *:nicoderm: NICE
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 17 2008, 08:30 AM~12453841
> *mostly ball joints and a few front cylinders  she never burnt any motors  or gears she learned on 14 batts
> *



 nice


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGQJO_Rsf2c


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

BGQJO_Rsf2c


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## ATTN WHORE (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 18 2008, 09:08 PM~12469639
> *
> 
> 
> ...



why they still checkin inches ?????????

It clearly went over that chart :biggrin:




BACK UP !!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

majestics double pump queen of the year :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2009, 10:34 AM~12592825
> *majestics  double pump queen of the year  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

mkVTGXQBKxQ


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2009, 09:34 AM~12592825
> *majestics  double pump queen of the year  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

V53_p_mlZWI&eurl=


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

car looked good tim its working well il hitt you up if i find a rear screen for ya dude


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

be sure to get your copy of the next bigfish video :0 bumber checkin at koolaids shop :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

she is better then jake on the switch :biggrin:


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

Jen your good keep it up :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 4 2009, 05:55 PM~12603770
> *she is better then jake on the switch :biggrin:
> *



ya she dont smash the crossmember out and beat the chest plate up


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2009, 02:42 AM~12609171
> *ya she dont smash the crossmember out and beat the chest plate up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Ive heard about that from here to LA


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 3 2009, 10:34 AM~12592825
> *majestics  double pump queen of the year  :biggrin:
> *



bad ass


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 5 2009, 11:41 AM~12610146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Timing
:thumbsup:


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

damn, that is getting up! what kind of inches are you hitting?


----------



## mrratchet (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Jan 5 2009, 10:54 PM~12615950
> *damn, that is getting up! what kind of inches are you hitting?
> *


looks like big ones.


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 5 2009, 09:41 AM~12610146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
dammmmm she mastered it, the timing is real good..

congrats on da win jen!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 5 2009, 10:51 PM~12618443
> *:0
> Like Nelson said her timing is excellent you guys keep up the good work see ya guys in 09 :thumbsup: </span>*


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 5 2009, 05:28 AM~12609272
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Ive heard about that from here to LA
> *



ya we kept hearing about new cracks in the crossmember...lol i believe tim brought it back to us a few times for us to weld the cracks...since shes been on it i dont think tim has mentioned once about a cracked chest plate lol.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Jan 5 2009, 08:54 PM~12615950
> *damn, that is getting up! what kind of inches are you hitting?
> *


mid 70's to low 80's now

restate...tim said its in the high 80's


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

u need to chain the front so u dont damage those wheels


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

HATERS SHHHHH! :worship: SHE GOT IT GOING ON! :thumbsup: 

NOW IT'S TIME FOR TRUCCHA VIDEO SHOOTS!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 17 2008, 06:55 PM~10191533
> *
> *


 :0 she did alright!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

dam i think she hits it better then dad now...............lol....... congrats .....jen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGQJO_Rsf2c


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Congrats on the big win down south..That deserves much respect..


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

congrats jenn on your win


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

Hot ass Chick... Bad Ass Ride... Hittin High!!... Shiit what else can any guy ask for :biggrin: :cheesy: Keep up the great work maybe ill catch up 2 you one of these days :thumbsup: ...


----------



## lowlow177 (Jan 8, 2009)

she's got it.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 29 2009, 11:34 PM~12855589
> *
> *



waiting on you...lol....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

damn im trying to get my wife to hit the switch but she scarred she goin break it. she had it before but ah whatevers.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

oh my bad. but yeah keep up the good work girl. nice timing on the switch.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

video of three ditgits comeing soon


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 3 2009, 10:58 PM~13173684
> *video of three ditgits comeing soon
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WITH HER ON THE SWITCH OF COURSE??


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 3 2009, 11:58 PM~13173684
> *video of three ditgits comeing soon
> *



man u cant talk about it and not post...so post that shit up lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay youve had a day here..plus you PM'd me so i know ur ass was on here...wheres the damn video lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah we need vids :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Mar 4 2009, 10:46 PM~13185749
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


For real. He knows the layitlow rules


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

seen one ya seen em all


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 4 2009, 11:18 PM~13186994
> *seen one ya seen em all
> *


UR RIGHT............................DONT POST SHIT..........


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2009, 11:21 PM~13187021
> *UR RIGHT............................DONT POST SHIT..........
> *


im not , not yet im not going to get in a debate on is it or is it not 3 digits


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 4 2009, 11:25 PM~13187059
> *im not , not yet im not going to get in a debate  on is it or is it not 3 digits
> *


LOL.............


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 18 2008, 06:36 PM~12469324
> *BGQJO_Rsf2c
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 4 2009, 11:30 PM~13187093
> *
> *


NOT 3 DIGITS.. :0 .......................SHE GOT REAL GOOD ON THAT SWITCH THOUGH..................


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thats old tim, we want to see something new


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2009, 11:33 PM~13187131
> *NOT 3 DIGITS.. :0 .......................SHE GOT REAL GOOD ON THAT SWITCH THOUGH..................
> *


that was last year


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 4 2009, 11:51 PM~13187269
> *that was last year
> *


WELL THAT EXPLAINS IT............ :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

THATS WHATS UP J - FLO GOTT IT NOW


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop (Jul 22, 2007)

HOW MUCH YOU GOT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@May 5 2009, 05:58 PM~13795843
> *HOW MUCH YOU GOT
> *


only 87''


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 5 2009, 06:22 PM~13794894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you lost your steering wheel tie off then the wheel turned then shit broke  

Your right tho, you sure can hop em, you just cant keep em together :biggrin: 

You got my wife Jen buggin me now sayin "see, that jen hits switches why wont you let me hit yours" :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

where's the triple digits?? :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 14 2009, 05:08 PM~13888942
> *where's the triple digits?? :dunno:
> *


thats only 40'' lock up 87'' 45 will get us 99


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Dec 14 2008, 05:13 PM~12428654
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 14 2009, 05:45 PM~13887995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know shit about hopping or contests but how the fuck can those dudes see how many inches your doing?  Simple geometry tells you their angle of sight cant give you an even close accurate measurement...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@May 15 2009, 03:01 PM~13898113
> *I dont know shit about hopping or contests but how the fuck can those dudes see how many inches your doing?  Simple geometry tells you their angle of sight cant give you an even close accurate measurement...
> *



you cant really...thats why everyone is always bitching about ACTUAL inches...cuz after about 50 + youre really guessing on accuracy


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

jenn is going to hop with top dawgs


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 22 2009, 10:43 PM~13975539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 





tell her to put it down!! :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

classic


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 1 2009, 09:56 PM~14067912
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i still love that episode


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/a...nt=DSCN5703.flv


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 9 2009, 08:31 AM~14136796
> *http://s540.photobucket.com/albums/gg332/a...nt=DSCN5703.flv
> *



stop tearing up the vehicle lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 9 2009, 01:22 PM~14140289
> *
> *



:cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THATS AWESOME .. GOOD JOB JENN KEEP IT UP...!!!


----------



## nyd40cal (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 9 2009, 03:22 PM~14140289
> *
> *



what size cylinders are in the back ?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 9 2009, 04:29 PM~14142173
> *what size cylinders are in the back ?
> *



look like some big ass 22s too me :wow:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Jun 9 2009, 04:29 PM~14142173
> *what size cylinders are in the back ?
> *


18'' super fat , we sell em


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Jun 9 2009, 02:42 PM~14140448
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice
> *



whats up alex..hows your car working out


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 10 2009, 09:29 AM~14148824
> *
> 
> 
> ...



too bad they had the car on the bottom of the incline...probably lost about 6 or more inches


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

THATS AWESOME , I NEED A GIRL THAT KNOWS HOW TO HIT A SWITCH IN MY LIFE...LOL


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 10 2009, 06:35 PM~14153836
> *THATS AWESOME , I NEED A GIRL THAT KNOWS HOW TO HIT A SWITCH IN MY LIFE...LOL
> *



NO YOU DONT!!!!....ask tim, now all his daughters want to hit a switch...thats an expensive habit he is forming for the rest of his kids that he cant afford lol


----------



## W H A T (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 10 2009, 08:29 AM~14148824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MMM I TOOK THIS PIC :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 10 2009, 05:35 PM~14153836
> *THATS AWESOME , I NEED A GIRL THAT KNOWS HOW TO HIT A SWITCH IN MY LIFE...LOL
> *


 :uh: U NEED A GIRL.......................PERIOD :cheesy:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 10 2009, 06:30 PM~14154360
> *:uh: U NEED A GIRL.......................PERIOD :cheesy:
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: DAMN...MAN THERE YOU GO KICKIN ME WHILE IM DOWN ALREADY... SHIIIT I WAS HOPING YOU WASNT GONNA GO THAT FAR , LOL...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 13 2009, 01:23 AM~14177783
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: DAMN...MAN THERE YOU GO KICKIN ME WHILE IM DOWN ALREADY... SHIIIT I WAS HOPING YOU WASNT GONNA GO THAT FAR , LOL...
> *


 :angry: QUIT UR CRYING AND GET BACK UP :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 13 2009, 02:23 AM~14177783
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: DAMN...MAN THERE YOU GO KICKIN ME WHILE IM DOWN ALREADY... SHIIIT I WAS HOPING YOU WASNT GONNA GO THAT FAR , LOL...
> *



its chris, he also gets you when youre down lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.stacklifehydraulics.com/


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://koolaid-coils.com/


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 13 2009, 08:40 AM~14178807
> *:angry: QUIT UR CRYING AND GET BACK UP :angry:
> *




LOL


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 10 2009, 10:29 AM~14148824
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i havent been so turned in in a long time.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 13 2009, 12:50 PM~14179812
> *i havent been so turned in in a long time.
> *



stop looking at the dudes homie lol


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

X2 THATS SUPER HOTT (SHE LOOK REALLY PRETTY) NO DISSRESPECT, SHIT HOW MUCH IS IT TO CLONE SOMEONE ??? LOL THATS A DOUBLE HUH ? SHIT MAYBE I CAN GET A PIC OF HER HOPPING MY ELCO SOMEDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 13 2009, 12:45 PM~14180147
> *X2 THATS SUPER HOTT (SHE LOOK REALLY PRETTY) NO DISSRESPECT, SHIT HOW MUCH IS IT TO CLONE SOMEONE ??? LOL THATS A DOUBLE HUH ? SHIT MAYBE I CAN GET A PIC OF HER HOPPING MY ELCO SOMEDAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL IM ONLY FUCKING AROUND , SHIT ITS BORING ON HERE SOMETIMES..I RAN OUTTA WEED TO SMOKE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 26 2009, 11:27 PM~14312772
> *LOL IM ONLY FUCKING AROUND , SHIT ITS  BORING ON HERE SOMETIMES..I RAN OUTTA WEED TO SMOKE
> *


 NO U WERENT..........................  




U GOING TOMORROW???


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 27 2009, 08:48 PM~14317839
> *
> *



sup TIM :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jun 13 2009, 12:45 PM~14180147
> *X2 THATS SUPER HOTT (SHE LOOK REALLY PRETTY) NO DISSRESPECT, SHIT HOW MUCH IS IT TO CLONE SOMEONE ??? LOL THATS A DOUBLE HUH ? SHIT MAYBE I CAN GET A PIC OF HER HOPPING MY ELCO SOMEDAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


all have her sign a shirt 1/2 price next time


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 28 2009, 09:16 AM~14320064
> *all have her sign a shirt 1/2 price next time
> *


lol shit better be 3/4 of the price..gotta pay for them parts to be replaced lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 28 2009, 12:17 PM~14321112
> *lol  shit better be 3/4 of the price..gotta pay for them parts to be replaced lol
> *


when you mash back bumper dealers throw parts your way :biggrin: thanks for the dump black magic oh and the new wish bone


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HOW ABOUT A SIGNED AUTOGRAPH PICTURE AND A PICTURE WITH HER ???? LOL


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 1 2009, 09:12 PM~14357340
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  HOW ABOUT A SIGNED AUTOGRAPH PICTURE AND A PICTURE WITH HER ???? LOL
> *


now thats gonna cost you lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 28 2009, 01:22 PM~14321132
> *when you mash back bumper dealers throw parts your way  :biggrin: thanks for the dump black magic oh and the new wish bone
> *



im working on it damn it lol....i just need a part still lol...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

new video soon


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 20 2009, 10:48 PM~14533342
> *new video soon
> *



blah blah blah lol..just fucking post it lol


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2009, 10:11 PM~14534140
> *blah blah blah lol..just fucking post it lol
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## heavenlykid (Jul 10, 2009)

hell with turining down voltage the trick is as the car bounces higher the timing spreads out futher jus keep practicing it will come. the hard part to learn is how to reverse you timing to slow the car back down so your not just stiff the front end by going up and leaving it there its hard on ur front end parts. i cant beleive how many people i see still do it to this day. once i get bounceing high and wanna slow down you shift your timing a little bit so the car starts slowing back down with each jump so that your cars not coming down just hammering the shit outta ur front end. dunno if that helps jus my .02


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heavenlykid_@Jul 21 2009, 01:31 AM~14534743
> *hell with turining down voltage the trick is as the car bounces higher the timing spreads out futher jus keep practicing it will come. the hard part to learn is how to reverse you timing to slow the car back down so your not just stiff the front end by going up and leaving it there its hard on ur front end parts. i cant beleive how many people i see still do it to this day. once i get bounceing high and wanna slow down you shift your timing a little bit so the car starts slowing back down with each jump so that your cars not coming down just hammering the shit outta ur front end. dunno if that helps jus my .02
> *



you must have not watched the later videos..the car is in the 80s


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2009, 03:36 AM~14535197
> *you must have not watched the later videos..the car is in the 80s
> *


was!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 21 2009, 09:03 AM~14536189
> *was!
> *


congrats on the new family member...fucker never bothered to call me and tell me u bastard...


and u know the LIL rules..pics/video or it didnt fucking happen


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by heavenlykid_@Jul 21 2009, 12:31 AM~14534743
> *hell with turining down voltage the trick is as the car bounces higher the timing spreads out futher jus keep practicing it will come. the hard part to learn is how to reverse you timing to slow the car back down so your not just stiff the front end by going up and leaving it there its hard on ur front end parts. i cant beleive how many people i see still do it to this day. once i get bounceing high and wanna slow down you shift your timing a little bit so the car starts slowing back down with each jump so that your cars not coming down just hammering the shit outta ur front end. dunno if that helps jus my .02
> *


 :0 i didnt know she needed help :uh:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

someone help she is chippin :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Jul 22 2009, 11:13 PM~14556512
> *someone help she is chippin :biggrin:
> *


what brand do u need...dorritos, funions, frito lays scoups lol...what man what


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

HOW ABOUT THOSE SWEET SPICY NACHO'S ???


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jul 23 2009, 09:51 AM~14560085
> *HOW ABOUT THOSE SWEET SPICY NACHO'S ???
> *


*Or how about.... * 










*Or *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Oct 2 2009, 06:12 PM~15252802
> *
> *


Sup everyone


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Nov 23 2009, 02:07 PM~15755298
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now what no one does see is jen is hitting the switch and theres a guy in the front corner of his yard picking tangerines and its and older guy and he is watching this cars back bumper coming his way and he didnt move a single bit...the car had to have been about 3 feet from hitting his ass as it rolled back...probably shit his depends too...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stacklifehydraulics_@Dec 7 2009, 08:17 AM~15896947
> *
> 
> 
> ...



now all you need is one old black guy picking tangerines from a tree and it will be dejavu all over again lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ado3mNS7tU


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

champions use kool aid coils :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAM1aSoIJlE...player_embedded
jen is hopping in here


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

^^^ THATS SOOO COOL... GOOD JOB JEN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

2009& 2010 majestics new years day double pump hop champian


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------

